# Is This A Fake?



## Robin S

Picked this up from an old guy today at a boot sale. Realise it is 99% likely not legit, but I have a nagging doubt.

Got it thrown in with a nice Tissot for Â£20 so a no risk buy.

Can anyone put me straight?










Thread on screw down crown is worn. Crown has "Rolex Oyster" written on it.










Case has C engraved on the back and a six digit number betweeen bottom lugs.


----------



## Roamer Man

This looks well beat up with extreme use and could be from the 1950s? I don't think anyone had thought of making fakes back then, did they?


----------



## Haggis

Well found, looks good.


----------



## Raptor

But then again it could have been made to

look like a vintage. Only real way to find out

is to open it or see what a decent watchmaker

or jeweller makes of it.


----------



## dobra

Need clearer piccies, as could there be a glimpse of brass where the plating has worn - or is it dirt????

Mike


----------



## Raptor

The serial number looks like it starts

with a 6 so would date it to 1949.


----------



## Alex11

I'd email Fellows, the specialist Watch auctioneer. I did so when I thought I might have got an old Breitling Navitimer at a car boot also, but turned out to be fake. They were quick to get back to me and very helpful.

Try it!


----------



## Raptor

Actually looking again as close up as I can

get it on the iPad the serial number looks

like it starts with a 2 so that would date it

to 1943.

The plot thickens, keep us updated Robin.


----------



## Robin S

Thanks all. Yes sorry for pic's, my camera is pretty poor at macro. Actually the first digit is a 2, 26nnnn.

There's no sign of brassing in the flesh.

I did find a crown on the net that looked just like this one, no guarantee it was genuine of course 

As suggested, best next step is to get the back off, easier said than done though at home. Then as long as the inside doesn't look chinese maybe contact Fellows.


----------



## Raptor

Do you have one of those sticky balls(no pun intended)? If not

you could try duct/gaffer tape balled up sticky side out, it worked

for me on a less than genuine rollie.


----------



## Raptor

Forgot to add there should be a model number

between the opposite lugs (above the 12).


----------



## deerworrier

at first glance it reminded mt of the old 1940'2 speed kings! 4412 or 44 i think. agree with above though and get the back off to see. exciting stuff though, the old what if thoughts


----------



## Foggy

My gut feeling is it's right - a bubbleback. The movement will reveal all, but I think you've done well.

Foggy


----------



## andyclient

Can't wait to see inside but first impressions look very good to me , fakes don't usually go as far as putting the serial no on or putting rolex on the inner bracelet clasp , has it got the model no between the other lugs ?


----------



## harryblakes7

Certainly looks Kosher to me.......... even has a screw down crown with worn threads........... It looks genuine to me.......... remember the case back unscrews!!!! I like the look of the fine fluted bezel which is dirty..............

I am so happy for you..................... just off to bang my head on a wall now............. all i found today was a rotary with the hands missing......... 

Tell you what, if you want a quick profit will give you Â£100 for it............


----------



## Robin S

harryblakes7 said:


> Tell you what, if you want a quick profit will give you Â£100 for it............


Thanks for the offer, but it would just be TOO traumatic when it turns out to be a ringer.... or a good-un to think of it 

I tried the gaffer tape trick but no avail. Bad news is I can see no sign of a model number between the upper lugs, it does look very rubbed/shiny compared to the lower section though. There is a rubber seal visible under the caseback which may be another encouraging sign? ....I must resist the strong but almost certainly damaging urge to attempt to remove the caseback with a mole wrench  and find somewhere locally with the right tool that will open it, for their curiosity(free/minimal fee).

My curiosity is certaily piqued and now know roughly, from internet trawling what a bubbleback should look like inside.....

This is going to be so embarrassing when it reads on the rotor 'Made in Taiwan'.


----------



## mel

Robin S said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you want a quick profit will give you Â£100 for it............
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but it would just be TOO traumatic when it turns out to be a ringer.... or a good-un to think of it
> 
> I tried the gaffer tape trick but no avail. Bad news is I can see no sign of a model number between the upper lugs, it does look very rubbed/shiny compared to the lower section though. There is a rubber seal visible under the caseback which may be another encouraging sign? ....I must resist the strong but almost certainly damaging urge to attempt to remove the caseback with a mole wrench  and find somewhere locally with the right tool that will open it, for their curiosity(free/minimal fee).
> 
> My curiosity is certaily piqued and now know roughly, from internet trawling what a bubbleback should look like inside.....
> 
> *This is going to be so embarrassing when it reads on the rotor 'Made in Taiwan'.*
Click to expand...

I don't usually suggest this, but your local Mall might have a Key Cut/Shoe Reapair/Watch Battery place. They often have the proper rubber ball thing, and you can sneak off quickly when it says

China Garden Takeaway

on the rotor! :rofl2:


----------



## harryblakes7

Don't worry Robin, i'm on your side, i think it's 100% genuine, here is something to stop Mel laughing ( sorry Mel ) But here is an indentical dial in a Gold Rolex Bubbleback...............


----------



## mel

harryblakes7 said:


> Don't worry Robin, i'm on your side, i think it's 100% genuine, here is something to stop Mel laughing ( sorry Mel ) But here is an indentical dial in a Gold Rolex Bubbleback...............


No probs HarryBlakes7 (who was the seventh again? ) I hope it's kosher, I simply point out if you took it to a Rolex AD, some have the reputation of taking it off you and smashing it as a counterfiet if they decide it is one - - although that may be an urban (horological) myth ??

:weed:


----------



## harryblakes7

Interesting, although what amazes me is lots of UK auction houses are selling Rolex fakes as "A Gentlemans watch with a dial marked Rolex" then giving it an Â£80-Â£120 estimate!!! I have contacted a couple of auction houses and they have removed them from the sale..........................Am all in favour of the Rolex Police to smash them up, as it's not fair on those of us who search and wish to buy the real thing................ In Switzerland i believe they do crush them.......... which am in favour of.................. Be interesting to see the movement of Robins............... wanna wager a pint of Guinness on it Mel??? :beer:

And the 7th member was Zen of course








............I can even do the impression.............. "Confirmed!" I have all 26 Videos and 4 DVD Box sets......... sad isn't it....... :lol:


----------



## scottswatches

My gut reaction is 'you jammy bugger!' :lol:

The bezel and the dial just look right, as does the riveted bracelet.

Don't tell me - the Tissot is 18kt gold too???


----------



## scottswatches

With a bit of further research, I have found this










similar dial and bezel, same lettering, and the price is for 14kt gold. Taken from the complete price guide to watches 2001. The poor photo of a poor original photo does make the case look different, but that is not true (the crown isn't in a larger case)

another example on the same page for a ref #5015 has the same bezel and hands as yours, but different dial.


----------



## mel

Zen! Damn, I couldn't remember the name, knew it was the computer tho' :yes: (ALWAYS had a thing about the baddie ? Servilan? Oh Yes! but don't tell Mrs Mel :banging: )

I'm inclined to go with that it's the real thing, old school fakes tend to not even look like a ROLEX other than having the name on the dial :lol: I've one or two like that, they have no real pretensions to try and look very much like the real thing, in contrast to even the cheap end of fakes today. I've never handled one of the "high grade A1" versions that folks keep sending me e-mails about how wonderful they are, my local watchie tells me they are *VERY* convincing, he will not work on them at all even though they have "good" medium to high end movements that he would be happy to service or repair in another but genuine watch. :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7

Nice one Mel :thumbsup: The blonde woman called Soolin in the second series played by Glynis Barber was my fav............ you could almost say Goddess.......... :blush2:

Back to Rolex's and the thing with them all is the quality, i bet even on Robins the steel bracelet feels silky smooth which the fakes can't match........

Has he got that back off yet?? Were all getting impatient and i can't wait for that pint of Guinness from Mel when i win the bet!!! :lol:

I reckon the watch is already on its way to Fellows for their next auction............. :clapping:


----------



## William_Wilson

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice one Mel :thumbsup: The blonde woman called Soolin in the second series played by Glynis Barber was my fav............ you could almost say Goddess.......... :blush2:


I sooo wanted her when she was in Dempsey and Makepeace. 

Later,

William


----------



## pugster

good luck with this one, will be a great bargain if its correct


----------



## Raptor

Any news on this Robin? Itching to know

if it's genuine.


----------



## Robin S

Hi all, thanks for all the advice and interest. Literally just managed to safely remove the back.. here's what I found.


----------



## Alex11

Looks good to me?


----------



## Raptor

Oh that looks nice. I am no expert but the engraving

on the movement and case back looks good.

You lucky lucky b*gger, well done.


----------



## Alex11

How much is this going to be worth if it's real?

Are you going to sell it?!


----------



## silverflyer

Don't ya just love it, when a plan comes together!!

That looks the Dog's wotsits that does. welldone that man, I will now have a beer and wish you well with your prize.


----------



## harryblakes7

Well done Robin!!!! and the "Superbalance" is a nice touch as they did not always fit them..............The outer edge of the balance looks like its chopped in and out....

Your watch is worth a minimum of Â£500 and got to be knocking on the door of Â£1000 as vintage Rolex's do demand money!!!

Really happy for your mate, well done!!

Mel.............. make sure it's a cold one!!!!!!!


----------



## harryblakes7

And just to add if your going to sell it / take it to an auction house, *do not clean it, scrub it or polish it in any way!!!!!!!!* As this will put bidders off, they like the authentic aged look, trust me.......


----------



## chris l

Well done that man; you lucky person!


----------



## scottswatches

right. Sunday morning early I will be out looking for the next one!

Good work, and are you going to keep or flip?


----------



## andyclient

Excellent welldone indeed


----------



## mel

I'm pleased it looks and must be right! There is a Horological Divine Being after all! :notworthy:

Me, I think I'd get it all confirmed and pay for a full service and minimum restore. Then I'd wear it! :yes: It would be the only way I'd ever get a Rollie! 

:weed:


----------



## Raptor

Never thought to ask but does it run Robin?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Just read the thread from start to finish, what a story!

I reckon this is an Antiques Road Show story if ever there was one.

Really pleased for the new owner, it's nice to hear that these things happen in real life


----------



## Dazzer

Awesome !

Great, great find Robin :thumbsup: really chuffed for you mate.


----------



## Foggy

Have some posts been deleted from this thread? I'm sure there were differring opinons on the authenitcity when I first read the thread 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Alex11 said:


> How much is this going to be worth if it's real?


I'm glad someone else asked that question, as I was going through the replies it was something I wanted to know but didn't want to appear rude! :lol:


----------



## Haggis

contact Rolex with all the photos and details, it might have belonged to someone famous. Example Larance of arabias watch under the engraved name shaw was sold for thousands. Good luck. war time watch could be very interesting.


----------



## scottswatches

I recall a story on the Antiques Roadshow of a war time Rolex. An english officer in a German PoW camp ordered a new Rolex from Geneva, which they delivered to the camp and he agreed to pay them after the war. Remarkably the Germans let him keep it.

Do you think that would happen now?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I remember that stroy, not sure where I heard it though, probably the same place as you.

Being an officer I guess his word was his bond etc, and no I cannot see it happening now :lol:


----------



## Raptor

SNAKEBITE said:


> I remember that stroy, not sure where I heard it though, probably the same place as you.
> 
> Being an officer I guess his word was his bond etc, and no I cannot see it happening now :lol:


A bit of the story from wiki....

http://en.wikipedia....he_Great_Escape

I suppose there is every chance this could be

a POW watch too.


----------



## Haggis

scottswatches said:


> I recall a story on the Antiques Roadshow of a war time Rolex. An english officer in a German PoW camp ordered a new Rolex from Geneva, which they delivered to the camp and he agreed to pay them after the war. Remarkably the Germans let him keep it.
> 
> Do you think that would happen now?


I don't think the Germans will be too keen to give credit soon! But they might want their camps back if the Euro pops.


----------



## Raptor

No more word on this one??

Has Robin gone on a wild drunken spree???


----------



## Markrlondon

Good grief, this is an amazing find. Heartiest congratulations to the OP!

I'm not envious at all... ;-)


----------



## bm320

Yes . What is the update?


----------



## Mercedesclkman

Very jealous !


----------



## IGGULDEN

Enjoyed this thread, a great story.


----------



## coredriller

Looks good. Just in need of a little TLC.


----------



## Alex.m

Really good. Well Done !

Better to be born lucky, than rich. They say.

Good story as well.


----------

